# Fresh Wort Kits.. Perth



## riverside (8/11/09)

Hi guys, does anyone know where to get fresh wort kits in Perth ? As my local hbs has just advised me that there supplier has stopped doing them. 

Cheers

Riverside


----------



## skippy (8/11/09)

be time you tried to make your own?

:icon_cheers:


----------



## riverside (8/11/09)

Would love too , but dont have the time atm.


----------



## Doogiechap (8/11/09)

G'day Riverside,
Beertech in Balcatta was stocking them and Roy at TWOC has been threatening to get them in for a couple of years now  .
Scotty (AKA ///) of NNL beer supplies was looking at getting his over here at some stage in the past too but haven't heard of any developments. Freight is the killer but we can live in hope  .
Cheers
Doug


----------



## /// (8/11/09)

Doogiechap said:


> Scotty (AKA ///) of NNL beer supplies



Sorry, not me. I ran from that disaster to make good commercial beer quite a while ago. Best way to get wort packs in Perth is to get a mashtun, boiler and some good ingredients and to dough in yourself. Its not that hard, do it 2.5 times a weeks personally .... no less than 1200l per batch ... 

Scotty


----------



## clean brewer (8/11/09)

/// said:


> Sorry, not me. I ran from that disaster to make good commercial beer quite a while ago. Best way to get wort packs in Perth is to get a mashtun, boiler and some good ingredients and to dough in yourself. Its not that hard, do it 2.5 times a weeks personally .... no less than 1200l per batch ...
> 
> Scotty


 :icon_offtopic: 

 From a Professional, can you make a $ making FWKs?????

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## mika (9/11/09)

Malthouse in Welshpool was stocking FWK's when I last looked (ages ago)
Roy @ TWOC was talking about making his own, but that's been on the cards for a while.


----------



## ausdb (9/11/09)

mika said:


> Malthouse in Welshpool was stocking FWK's when I last looked (ages ago)
> Roy @ TWOC was talking about making his own, but that's been on the cards for a while.


I think Roy's are very close to reality now or may even be for sale now, best thing to do is give him a call


----------



## hughman666 (9/11/09)

malthouse had them a week or so ago...


----------



## /// (9/11/09)

clean brewer said:


> :icon_offtopic:
> 
> From a Professional, can you make a $ making FWKs?????
> 
> :icon_cheers: CB



Any business run properly will make money ...


----------



## benno1973 (9/11/09)

Malthouse and TWOC have them, and I'm pretty sure I noticed that Neil from Brewmart in Bayswater has them as of fairly recently.


----------



## riverside (10/11/09)

Thanks guys,, got a few to go on now,,

Cheers


Riverside


----------

